# Wireless Alarm System



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm thinking of putting in an alarm system in my house, but I don't want a "hard wire" system. Does anyone know of a "wireless" system, or where I can look for one that I can install with a transmitter that I can monitor each entrance? Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

This site carries a bunch of different types of wireless systems.

http://www.homesecuritystore.com/


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> This site carries a bunch of different types of wireless systems.
> 
> http://www.homesecuritystore.com/


Thanks, I'll check into it.
Silverado.


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Try this link http://www.x10.com/homepage.htm

They have these handy systems that you can just keep adding on and on as your needs grow... system can also control light modules, garage doors, etc...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

IMO, X-10 is not nearly reliable enough for an alarm application. I use it extensively here, but I'm hoping that an improved system is going to get reasonable in price soon.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Wireless is simple to install compared to wired but you sure do sacrifice some stability.

Unless you have an unusual situation I would suggest reconsidering hard wire systems. They are more reliable. IMO


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Here is a $20 driveway wireless alarm from Harbor Freight company.
Ad says it sends signal 400'.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93068


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

http://www.protectmefirst.com


----------

